# Emma Watson hat sich in einem Interview und vor der Kamera mit "Vanity Fair" ungewohnt privat und offenherzig gezeigt.



## Lion60 (2 März 2017)

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/unterhaltung/stars/emma-watson-sexy-offen-vanity-fair-32196056


----------

